# Marshall fridge - For music lovers :)



## oivind_dahle (Apr 2, 2012)

If I had a garage or big room for my friends to visit. This would be inside:






Website: www.marshallfridge.com/


----------



## tgraypots (Apr 2, 2012)

cool


----------



## ecchef (Apr 2, 2012)

Doesn't hold enough! :biggrin:


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Does it go to 11? :biggrin:


----------



## add (Apr 2, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Doesn't hold enough! :biggrin:



Taking out the poor excuse for beer that is the pic now would be a start... :whistling:


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 3, 2012)

Ditto to the above reply about that lousy beer in there.


----------



## jmforge (Apr 4, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## cnochef (Apr 4, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> Does it go to 11? :biggrin:



Yes, I did in fact read that it goes to 11!!!

I am so buying one of these for the garage, they are only $300 which is quite reasonable for such a cool item.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 4, 2012)

cnochef said:


> Yes, I did in fact read that it goes to 11!!!
> 
> I am so buying one of these for the garage, they are only $300 which is quite reasonable for such a cool item.



I'm glad someone got the reference. :cool2:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 4, 2012)

cnochef said:


> Yes, I did in fact read that it goes to 11!!!
> 
> I am so buying one of these for the garage, they are only $300 which is quite reasonable for such a cool item.




Make sure to crank the mids...the sustain will keep the energy bill down.


----------



## cnochef (Apr 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;uMSV4OteqBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMSV4OteqBE[/video]



Shinob1 said:


> I'm glad someone got the reference. :cool2:


----------



## cnochef (Apr 5, 2012)

BTW, Jim Marshall just passed away at 88 years old. Considering his substantial contribution to the world of rock'n'roll, I don't know if he'll rest in peace or not!!!


----------

